# Agregar memoria ram



## pvillaro (Jun 22, 2006)

tengo un compu packarbell cuya descripción es la siguiente:
Procesador Intel  Celeron 2100 Mhz
Memoria: 128 Ram (pero me queda en 96 ya me come la tarjeta de video integrada)
Disco duro: 40 Gb
tARJETA MADRE: MBO COLUMBIA GX BO V1.0 STCC

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Con tal descrpción se recomienda agregar memoria ram, o es preferible comprar otras componente (dico duro procesador,....)


----------



## sir rodrigo (Jun 24, 2006)

hola!!... si tu equipo corre bien y solo se cuelga cuando aplicas una cantidad considerable de procesos, es necesario ponerle al equipo mas memoria Ram, ya que así puedes ir mejorando el rendimiento... pero debes ver cuanta memoria te permite utilizar la placa madre(capacidad de los slot).... Eso como primer paso. 
  Luego puedes cambiar el procesador,pero si prefieres puedes también colocarle una tarjeta de video a la compu ya que esta no te ocupoará memoria Ram del compu porque trae su propia memoria.


----------



## david chitrit (Jun 25, 2006)

cuando tu computadora tiene muy poca memoria ram al iniciar algunos programas se consumen de 30 a 40 mb por cada uno

te recomiendo que te compres una memoria ram de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de tu compu.

Las de desktop son baratas y para lap top tambien, recientemente amplificadoré mi memoria ram comprandome una de 512 para lap y me costo 700 pesos

Tambien te puedo recomendar que mientras te compras tu memoria bajes el siguiente programa para administrar tu memoria (rampage 16). Es un administrador fácil de utilizar que te será de mucha ayuda. (ES GRATIS)


----------



## skayso (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola tengo un problema de la memoria ram le cuanto como paso “lo prendo la PC un día y me sale con error pero no entro a Windows, llevo al técnico y me dice que esta quemada la memoria Ram (esta integrado) y me dice que me compre otra placa mother  no tiene solucion……. Yo lo que hago es lo siguiente lo saque los chips y lo hice pomada las pista x desoldar y le made al técnico y me dice tampoco ¡ si tiene arreglo o  se puede reparar! .  ¡Ayuda!  ¡Ayuda!  ¡Ayuda!  ¡Ayuda!  ¡Ayuda!  ¡Ayuda!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Dime si te comprendo bien, te dijeron que no tenia solucion, desoldaste los chips de memoria haciendo pelota la placa en el proceso y ahora te dicen que tampoco tiene solucion (si no la tenia antes que estaban sanas las pistas por que ahora?).
Si esto es asi, agua y ajo a comprar placa nueva.

Saludos.


----------



## kiuzo (Nov 3, 2007)

Aprovechando el tema de las ram, me gustaría saber, si tengo una ram de 256 y la quiero aumentar a 512, esta se suma a la anterior o es necesario quitar una para instalar la nueva.


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 13, 2008)

para obtener 256 MB de Ram y la quieres aumentar a 512 MB, tienes dos alternativas:

1. Agregale a tu compu  otra de 256 MB de Ram y asi las 2 sumarian 512(pero por cuestiones de formato la de 512 realmente vale 448 MB).

2.Puedes conseguirle una memoria de 512 MB de Ram sin quitar la de 256 MB.

PD:Mi maquina antes solo tenia 128 MB de Ram, pero le agregue una memoria de 512 y ahora trabaje con 640 MB. Te recomendaria comprar por aparte una de 512. asi la de 512 y la de 256 harian mas rapida tu compu. Tambien fijate si la que vas a comprar es del mismo tipo que la de tu compu, no se si ya lo sabias, pero dependiendo de la placa madre de la computadora, la ranuras RAM pueden ser de distintos tipos por ejemplo mi compu al ser la placa madre vieja ella necesita memorias que sean DDR SDRAM


----------



## Roberto55 (Jul 13, 2008)

Para el de la computadora packarbell.
Te recomiendo comprar otra computadora ya que tiene un procesador muy viejo, ademas de que corre muy lento, mi maquina tiene un procesador Celeron® R de 1.7 GHz y a pesar de que es vieja corre mas que la tuya y no creo que el socket de tu placa madre le sirva otro procesador dado a que es vieja.Busca un software especial para que la computadora envie choques electricos al procesador para levantarlo y acelerarloEs muy bueno.dejando por fuera el procesador, puedes conseguirle mas RAM, asi tambien se aceleraria, el disco duro no es problema, pienso que seria un capricho conseguirlo, aunque si realmente necesites mas espacio puedes añadirle otro disco duro


----------

